# HID's melt headlight housing?



## Jigga Jay (May 1, 2003)

A buddy of mine gave me a set of aftermarket HID's. thinking of putting them in my 20th AE but i remember hearing that HID's will melt the headlight housing, and that e-codes should be used. is there any truth to this? help me out guys, i want to put them in tonight if it wont hurt anything.


----------



## harmankardon35 (Sep 16, 2009)

nah they are no hotter than a stock halogen bulb. Their probably too bright though...you will know when on-coming traffic constantly flashes you to lower your high beams. it gets annoying :laugh:


----------



## Jigga Jay (May 1, 2003)

lol, i put factory A4 HID's in my girls MK5 and she says the same thing! i know its not good to use them in reflective housings,but OWELL, so yes they will be EXTRA bright. i bought black housing headlights from NGP (which were sold to me AS E-codes) for my jetta and the factory bulbs melted the insides. then they told me that i was beat and i must have put after market bulbs in but they weren't, they were straight from the dealer...yeah NGP:banghead:..LESSON LEARNED!


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

properly installed, they won't melt the housings.

Since MKIV housings are simple to open...

a quick projector to retro:

http://www.theretrofitsource.com/product_info.php?cPath=25&products_id=236


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

Jigga Jay said:


> lol, i put factory A4 HID's in my girls MK5 and she says the same thing! i know its not good to use them in reflective housings,*but OWELL, so yes they will be EXTRA bright.* i bought black housing headlights from NGP (which were sold to me AS E-codes) for my jetta and the factory bulbs melted the insides. then they told me that i was beat and i must have put after market bulbs in but they weren't, they were straight from the dealer...yeah NGP:banghead:..LESSON LEARNED!


Seriously I ****ing hate people like you.


----------



## harmankardon35 (Sep 16, 2009)

MechEngg said:


> Seriously I ****ing hate people like you.



good to know :facepalm:


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

harmankardon35 said:


> good to know :facepalm:


ESPECIALLY you


----------



## Jigga Jay (May 1, 2003)

No need for all the hate, unless your gonna give me money to "properly" install HID's:facepalm: Bsickpassat, thanks for the link I'm probably gonna order the retro and give it a shot. Does anyone know if there is a diy for retrofit projectors?
Thanks guys


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

Jigga Jay said:


> No need for all the hate, unless your gonna give me money to "properly" install HID's:facepalm: Bsickpassat, thanks for the link I'm probably gonna order the retro and give it a shot. Does anyone know if there is a diy for retrofit projectors?
> Thanks guys


Yes there is a need for my hatred towards this guy. He goes about bragging how he has HIDs in reflector housings and doesn't care that he is blinding other people. So yes there is an issue with it.

My retrofit:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...s-Blazer-Projector-Foglights-into-a-MK4-Jetta


----------

